# MS Word 7 - hyperlinks stopped working



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Used Ctrl+click to follow a hyperlink in a word doc and got an error message - "This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator." I am the system administrator, ran through all the security setting and trust center options I could find, checked the advanced options in word, made sure those were already set ok, checked enable all macros, still doesn't work. Went through all the ms help - consulted my Vista step by step manual...
Following with a single click in explorer still works, just not in word 7. I'm at my wit's end.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Try starting Word by right-clicking on the icon and select Run As Administrator.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Right clicked from program list, desktop and quick start icons, wasn't an option. Thanks for your thoughts though. This is so maddening, I can't even follow a link to another document within word. The crazy making part is this was never a problem before.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Right clicked from program list, desktop and quick start icons, wasn't an option. Thanks for your thoughts though. This is so maddening, I can't even follow a link to another document within word. The crazy making part is this was never a problem before.


This is usually an Internet Explorer problem. Go to this MS website and click on the blue *Fix It* icon and follow the prompts. Yes I know it says for Outlook but the same fix should apply.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

That was it! Can't thank you enough, bumbled around this forever with their help chat, etc., nothing clued me to this.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

He beat me to it; yeah, I had forgotten the exact fix, but knew it was related to IE. I'll have to file that fix away.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Not to be left handed in my compliments, but felt I had exhausted all my options for help before I asked here. And you taught me to fish too! :monkey: I sure filed this answer away in a few spots. Never would have thought Explorer would affect links between documents in Word. I was all over McAfee's virtual tech, too common to have some kind of thing go haywire after an update that magically disappears after the next.


----------

